# Sad to lose David Wesley



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

unfortunately Wesley will be in a Cavs uniform next year.  I will miss having him around. We should buyout Bowen and retain David.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I am glad that we dont keep DW anymore. We have Snyder now! We need to get younger and more athletic. All we will miss is his leadership, but I believe Battier has it also. It's not that sad my friend.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

DW's a good guy, but he just isn't starter material anymore. Wish him the best of luck playing behind Lebron and Hughes in Cleveland, hope he gets more playing time than Damon Jones.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice fellow and good citizen, but I never thought much of his contributions to the team even when healthy. I never would've traded Jimmy Jackson/Nachbar for him, it didn't make any sense. I won't really miss him, I respected as a Rocket but never had an affinity for anything about him basketball-wise. I definitly wish him well, and he should be a broadcaster in the future.

IMO Sura and Barry brought more to the table as far as intensity and attitude, they just were not durable like him. SHANE SHANE SHANE will be more of a ideal leader and role model for our young guys since he's more vocal, his work ethic is like Yao's. He really sounded like he wants to 'help Tmac' carry the perimeter load. I really can't think of a better running mate for Tracy all things considered. And don't worry about Snyde's attitude you can't play with a guy like Shane or Yao and not get any that niceness and humility on you. . . :crowded: 
The only thing we will need in the future is that Barry-like guy in the 2 spot, something may happen at the trading deadline. I doubt we make any more significant moves, other than JLIII this offseason. Don't believe a word that comes outta CD's mouth, he's doing exactly what Charely Casserly did before he left the Texans. He's playing the fall guy and doing the unpopular moves so Morey won't get his knees cut off before he takes the job full time.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

probably 100% true, but do you have a link?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Although very underrated the 04-05 year, D Wes hasnt done anything really since then. I mean yes he was a great guy, but really i am not that sad about letting him go. Last season, when we needed him the most, he just didnt produce. 

Great guy, but he just isnt the same D Wes anymore.


----------



## kzero (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm sure he did some good things in Houston, but my friends and I a had running joke where everything that went wrong would be blamed on Wesley and we would always make fun of him, good times. You will be missed, sir.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

AZNoob said:


> probably 100% true, but do you have a link?


http://www.morningjournal.com/site/news.cfm?newsid=16928308&BRD=1699&PAG=461&dept_id=46370&rfi=6

This is the only thing I could find at this time. Sounds like they're still negotiating.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Im glad we didnt resign him but i was hoping he would retire. 

I hope he has fun playing with Lebron.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

seems as if some of the cavs fans over there arnt too happy about this...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> seems as if some of the cavs fans over there arnt too happy about this...


They're surrounding Lebron with dinosaurs.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

cornholio said:


> They're surrounding Lebron with dinosaurs.


LMAO!!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

cornholio said:


> They're surrounding Lebron with dinosaurs.


LOL! D-Wes was ok the first year he was here, but Jimmy wasn't doing all that bad when he was around, I kind of miss him, Jimmy that is.


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

Well, the downside is, we lose a role-type player...the upside is that we still have our VE.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

wesley didnt do much for this team expect jack up unneeded 3's
im kinda glad he left
his stats at NO were like 6-7 assists a game.. shame at the rockets that turned to 3-4
i woulda liked him to stay if he played the role of passing it to yao which is what the rockets still dont do enough of


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

chn353 said:


> wesley didnt do much for this team expect jack up unneeded 3's
> im kinda glad he left
> his stats at NO were like 6-7 assists a game.. shame at the rockets that turned to 3-4
> i woulda liked him to stay if he played the role of passing it to yao which is what the rockets still dont do enough of


exactly i mean the guy is 7-6 they should run the offense thorugh yao all the time like wit shaq and T. Duncan all yao has to learn is how to pass out and get good position other then those 10 footers (and getting push around by others) he needs to get stronger and push people around more and START DUNKING stop with those jumpers i know he shoots a high percentage but he needs to dunk and get foul and then he could avg 30 a night because he can make those easy free throws


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

but i would miss D. wes


----------



## AZNoob (Jan 21, 2006)

lingi1206 said:


> but i would miss D. wes


I would rather miss David than miss out on having JLIII or VS on our team due to financial troubles...



lingi1206 said:


> he needs to get stronger and push people around more and START DUNKING stop with those jumpers i know he shoots a high percentage but he needs to dunk and get foul and then he could avg 30 a night because he can make those easy free throws


His strength is shooting 6-10 feet from the basket, just like Shaq's strength is having a big backside and using that to own people in the basket area. Yao is a finesse player, not a ground-n-pound player like Shaq...


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

AZNoob said:


> His strength is shooting 6-10 feet from the basket, just like Shaq's strength is having a big backside and using that to own people in the basket area. Yao is a finesse player, not a ground-n-pound player like Shaq...


right but he should be like shaq your not going to pick up much fouls from 6-10 feet he needs to get down there for dunks or layups thats the only way he could go to the line and if you watch D-wade in the playoffs, how did miami win? with the hoop and the foul or just the foul this puts the other team in foul trouble and we know what that means so yes 6-10 is yaos strength but needs to attack i mean even Dirk change his style of play so he could get foul thats what Yao needs to do then he could avg 30 points a game cause we know he can make those free throws


----------

